# Steampunk stickers/tape supplier?



## blaineo (Mar 8, 2017)

Would anyone like to divulge their supplier for steampunk style tapes and stickers? Having a real tough time tracking down anything I like, or lookin' for specifically. Using it for blank casting obviously.

Thanks in advance for replies!


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2017)

@Schroedc may know something.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 8, 2017)

I don't really do any steampunk stuff but maybe check Michaels or Hobby Lobby in the scrap booking sections?


----------



## Tony (Mar 8, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I don't really do any steampunk stuff but maybe check Michaels or Hobby Lobby in the scrap booking sections?



Sorry Colin, I thought I had seen some in the 8000 pens you've made in the past year!


----------



## blaineo (Mar 8, 2017)

I know people use Aluminum Ductwork tape..and the copper tape...but, didn't know if there was an outlet for something that was already made up, unroll and stick to the tube and be good. lol


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 8, 2017)

blaineo said:


> I know people use Aluminum Ductwork tape..and the copper tape...but, didn't know if there was an outlet for something that was already made up, unroll and stick to the tube and be good. lol



You can use the copper foil tape they make for stained glass work, comes in rolls from about 3/16 wide up to 1/2 inch wide if I recall, Michaels has it.


----------



## blaineo (Mar 8, 2017)

Thanks Colin...had planned on checking Hobby Lobby, Joann's and Micheals this weekend for stuff. Started here to see if someone would save me the trip to all three...lol


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 8, 2017)

Have also seen Hobby Lobby have brass tape also. You could also maybe check the metal leaf section. Often they have many colors of metal leaf. Also think there is some metallic colored polymer clays. If you have an artist's store, you might look there also. Home depots sometimes have small shaped rods (sq tubes, round tubes, solids, etc...) in brass also. An RC model or model train store would also have them. Probably don't have now, but around christmas, there is usually different colors of mylar tinsel. There are sometimes some metallics crinkle cut package stuffing in where the gift wrapping is. Of course the jewelry department may have steampunky stuff you might be able to use.


----------

